# Who Says Rescues Aren't Successful



## sm4657 (May 26, 2012)

We rescued Mattie, out schnauzer from a rescue when she was 1 yr. old.....and my son and grandson adopted her brother, from the rescue.....

They are the light of our lives......loving, gentle, sweet cuddle bugs....how anyone could have left them is beyond me.....

But for our sake.....glad they did...what wonderful dogs....

img


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Cute dogs and even cuter kids! I have two rescues...the black and tan and the little ruby in my signature. I can't imagine life without them now.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

That is so sweet! They are adorable dogs too!


----------

